# Stihl BG 72 blower



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a stihl 72 blower that would run a few seconds after priming then stop. I removed the carb, and found the rubber parts bery brittle. I installed a carb kit. Blower now runs and idles good. The only problem now is when given throttle the motor dpesn't respond for a second or two, then it takes off and has full speed, and power. Should I be happy with what I now have or is there something else I can check. Stan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the low speed adjustment on your carburetor, possibly set to lean. Open it up 1/8 of a turn at a time and see if throttle response improves. You may also have to set up the idle speed some.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Agree with 30year - I had similar problem with Echo backpack blower (a freebie from a neighbor). Gradually adjust the low speed needle and check the transition from low to high speed after each adjustment until you get a consistently smooth transition. Worked like a charm for me...


----------

